# My version of the snake jumper!



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello All,

I hope everyone had a great Halloween. I had a great time and lots of kids and a lot of great comments. I had four new props this year one of which is the snake jumper originally from this thread ( http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11539 ) I have added sound to it that I think makes it a lot more scary. I have had several people not get scared when they had seen the snake but when it hissed at them, that got them. Got them good . I placed it in the driveway between my greeter and the Yorick magic mirror. we told the kids that the treats were in the cooler and told the adults to get a drink if they wanted. I have the how to video here and I will post some reaction videos on the website soon. I have used the MP3 control with motion detection from my website. The only wire that exits the cooler is the thin wall wart wire from the speakers which could not be seen in the grass. the drain plug on my cooler is under a depression in the side of the cooler so it could not be seen either. Next year maybe a cylinder to open the lid when someone walks by.

Halloween Props 2 :: SnakeincoolerHowto.flv video by jmalt31 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%20Props%202/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v147/jmalt31/Halloween%20Props%202/SnakeincoolerHowto


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job hprop...you have taken it to the next level...love to see the reactons vids


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Lmao!!! I Love It!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree, hprop - the sound definitely adds to the realism. Most people have an instinctive fear of snakes (don't know why, I think they're lovely) and having one pop up hissing from a cooler is totally evil on your part (great job!).


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I like your snake much better than the prop I saw at Walgreens or wherever. I actually have a snake very much like yours I could use too. Putting it in the cooler was a great idea and the ability to run things through the drain plug is a real plus. You could easily add some faint lighting inside too. Great idea. You are so clever!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

A motion sensor is pretty expensive. I have something similar to that , but its a ghost that comes out off a spring.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Prop Joe! I love it!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

What do you consider expensive? The motion sensor was $9.99 from Parallax you can see it here http://tinyurl.com/56jtzd The MP3 player was 5 dollars and the controller cost me about 6 dollars in parts. The whole control system was like $21 or so. I have this and other motion sensor options on my website. The link is below in my signature. I am sure you can use a least one of them. The X10 option is the only one that starts to get expensive. Sometimes you can find motion sensors at garage sales and dumpster diving. I have also seen them at the salvage houses MPJA.com comes to mind.



chisox100 said:


> A motion sensor is pretty expensive. I have something similar to that , but its a ghost that comes out off a spring.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm glad I saw this before my trip to see family this summer. I want to do this, it's going to freak people out. hproman, after watching that video I had to see where you are from to match the great accent. I thought it might be Boston. I was close.


----------

